# New to bow hunting - please post best bow shops in Southern Ontario to test bows



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Depending on what hou mean by “Southern Ontario”.

For hunting equipment, Archer’s Nook in London, The Bow Shop in Waterloo, Wolf’s Den in the Barrie area.

There are more, but I’m not personally familiar with them so won’t offer a recommendation. I’m sure others will add to the list. 

Avoid Bass Pro or Cabelas.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 26, 2006)

You also have Antler River Archery in Delaware. Great service and lots of experience in hunting with a bow.


----------



## Really_frosty (May 28, 2010)

Good day
to answer your question is simple - The Bow Shop in Waterloo.
They have the best facility and staff to answer all your questions. IT is worth the drive and you will get the best experience with them


----------



## Fealorn (Sep 23, 2019)

What do people think of Easthill Outdoors east of Toronto in Clarington?


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

I have had good experiences at Easthill. I have had one bow restrung and tuned with good success, and purchased another bow, sight and rest from them. They have staff that know their stuff and have the ability to bring in speciality items from Lancaster Archery if they don't have it in stock.
In my opinion the best shop in the East GTA by far.


----------



## Lockeskeet (Jan 2, 2020)

plus one for antler river in Delaware, Archers Nook in London or Shooters Choice in KW. These are all top notch places to try and buy. Call ahead to make sure they have the bows you are looking for and ask for a fitting. Then they will have your draw length all set for you.


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

I bought my bow at wolfs den. They were great. I had a chance to test out the bow. My first one.


----------



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't live far from Easthill and have been satisfied with their service. They don't have a lot of target bows, but do have a fair number of hunting bows. Their indoor range is second to none for space. Made the trek to Shooters Choice in Waterloo a couple of times too and was very impressed with their overall bow selection and service. They had several very knowledgeable staff. Their indoor ranges was pretty good too. They were super initially setting up a bow, very impressed. Both shops have a good variety of accessories and arrows as well. Have dealt with online purchases of accessories from Archers Nook and they are good at that, but have never been in the shop. Any of the above will probably serve you well, depends on where you live and how far you want to drive Good luck and have fun


----------



## Farmtrapper (Nov 29, 2013)

Ontario Archery Supply in Belleville. Short test range, but she has releases to rent and try.


----------



## BigJare66 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been to Shooter's Choice, amazing place, but quite a hike. Anyone know of places towards Dunnville area?


----------



## tommyguitar (May 18, 2020)

I recommend the Wolf's Den if it's not too far. They're super knowledgable and the prices are really competitive.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

BigJare66 said:


> I've been to Shooter's Choice, amazing place, but quite a hike. Anyone know of places towards Dunnville area?


Fishing World in Hamilton. Hamilton Archery Center, but they don't sell stuff, at least not at the moment. IIRC the tech at HAC used to work at Triggers and Bows.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Bowshop in Waterloo. Take a couple thousand dollars in your hand and wave it around and someone should help you. They went way down hill since it was sold to downstairs. Not sure I will ever go back. But perhaps I just turned into a grumpy old man. Broke shoulder and stopped shooting for 3 years so perhaps that's the reason they don't know me anymore. LOL


----------



## Tom83 (Jul 3, 2020)

Shooters Choice is a great place to deal with.


----------

